# Ice Cube Trays For Wax Molds



## datsdajoke (Aug 17, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and buy some silicone baking molds. They work great. Silicone is flexible and easy to remove the cooled wax.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

I use plastic ice trays for wax mold the resulting cube is almost exactly 1 ounce. The trays I use canbe twisted sideto side, end to end and flexed. Never had any real issues removing the wax. After you twist the tray a few times if the wax does not release easily, flip it over and bang the top of the tray against the counter,etc


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks. Mine are plastic too. I got more aggressive like you suggested and one popped out with flexing, the others came out with some whacks with a mallet. Being small time, I like having the wax in small cubes for melting quickly and you are right that they are about 1 ounce so its nice to have an idea how much I am melting. I actually have 2 silicone round molds for eggs/pancakes that I never used.. Great idea Datsa. I will give those a shot too. Thanks again. J


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Spray your molds with a food based aerosol. Like cooking spray.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Mann Lake sells a mold release spray.


----------

